# old meter



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I not sure ,but I bet that Marc could answer this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Google is our friend.

http://www.radioexchange.net/index.php?a=2&b=694

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Weston-...temQQimsxZ20090330?IMSfp=TL090330151001r38246


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I not sure ,but I bet that Marc could answer this.


 
He probably has one in his truck!:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

heel600 said:


> He probably has one in his truck!:whistling2:


 You are probably right.:thumbsup:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

i have some old ones in amprobe but nadda like this.


----------

